# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  FT Optometrist- Medical Optometry practice seeks a buyer - $200K potential!Less than

## MichaelGuessford

*Commercial medical Optometry practice seeking buyer*
This practice seeks a doctor to take over the current lease and provide eye care to patients utilizing the fullest extent of their license.
*Key highlights of the practice:*

OCT, Visual Field40% Medical, 60% GeneralOutstanding net income
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

See 20-25 patients a dayWork hours: Monday  Friday - No Saturdays!Perform medical and comprehensive eye health vision examinationsDiagnose ocular disease and vision disorders
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

Practice ownershipVery established patient base
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)Excellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to work independently

----------

